# 02 Sentra GXE - Crankshaft Position Sensor



## StillWatersRunDeep (Mar 14, 2011)

2002 Nissan Sentra GXE 
1.8L Engine
Automatic Transmission

Late last year I was having a serious problem with my car unexpectedly turning off once or twice a day, and not turning back on for a few minutes. Over time, this problem escalated to many times a day, and having to wait 10-30 minutes between each cutoff before it would start again, only to drive maybe 100 feet and have it turn off again.

In March, I finally found what I was looking for: a recall. I had my car towed to a local dealership, and they performed two recalls. They received an error code from my crankshaft position sensor, replaced it, and for the past 1.5 months, I haven't had a single issue...until today.

My problem has returned, and seems to be worse. I just got home a few hours ago from sitting on the side of the road for about an hour waiting for my car to turn on. After the hour, I just gave up and called a tow truck. I've been spending the past hour or so trying to find the location of the crankshaft position sensor so I can just replace it myself, but I haven't had much luck finding any good information on where it's located. So far I've got:

"Its on the back of engine block next to transmission above axleshaft."

and

"You should check right under your crankshaft pulley."

but no diagrams. Is this accurate?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

StillWatersRunDeep,

Check out this diagram from Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories:







It shows the location of said crankshaft position sensor relative to the engine. Hope this helps buddy!


----------



## StillWatersRunDeep (Mar 14, 2011)

That's actually the location of the camshaft position sensor. I did find the crank position sensor, though (it's on the back driver side of the engine - it's shaped exactly the same as the camshaft sensor). Thanks for the reply, though.

Unfortunately, changing the sensor didn't fix it. I had it towed back to the dealership, and $714 later I now have a new ECM, and my car is working sort of normal (I *sometimes* need to give it gas when it starts otherwise it shuts right off).


----------



## rparish (Jul 21, 2015)

Have an 02 Nissan Sentra with a 1.8 engine. It is reading a PO340 cam shaft sensor bank one. Replaced cam shaft sensor, car will run for approximately 25 minutes, then shuts off. Will not start back until the motor is cold. Has plenty of fuel pressure, just cranks and cranks. Can put ether in it, will start but will not stay running. Problem or solution?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would replace both, the cam & crank sensor, it takes 2 of the same sensor(thats why it comes up "cam" sensor), 1 reads off the cam, and the other reads off the flywheel/flexplate (firewall side of engine)


----------

